# Real Commission Rate on Uber X is 25%



## Joe Montana (Sep 12, 2014)

If I am correct the fare we see at the end of hte trip includes the $1 fee? If so, then the real commission rate on the rides is 25%. This does not include toll rides. I added up my fares for working one whole day 14 hours and I made $400. On my commission statement I made $300 after rider fee and uber's 25% commission. Add the two together and that is a 25% commission. That is a lot of commission.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's as high as 33-35% on those minimum fare 'wear-&-tear special' rides.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

As a matter of fact new drivers are being signed up at 25% commission!


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> It's as high as 33-35% on those minimum fare 'wear-&-tear special' rides.


Anyone driving UberX except in the Hamptons is desperate or just killing time by driving. #UberFail

Don't you just love the "We are here for you!" line?

YMMV

_


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I like it when drivers get obsessed with $10 data fees.
Commissions and FREE cancellations are things they need to ***** about


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I like it when drivers get obsessed with $10 data fees.
> Commissions and FREE cancellations are things they need to ***** about


It's all a part of the cornucopia that is '*****-worthy' about our lords & masters.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> It's as high as 33-35% on those minimum fare 'wear-&-tear special' rides.


Minimum fare here: $4 ... drivers cut $2.60 That's 40% for uber


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I think the most effective protest for Uber drivers would be to beg for quarters at busy intersections. And wear a sign saying:

*Spare a Quarter
I'm a UberX Driver*


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I like it when drivers get obsessed with $10 data fees.
> Commissions and FREE cancellations are things they need to ***** about


For part-time divers, the $10/week fee can be a very substantial portion of your pay.

The $10 fee is often close what the 20% fee equals for me. The Android driver app can't come soon enough.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I track my Uber / Driver commission split and on average it is Uber getting 30-35% of the Gross Fare. How?

I really consider the $1 per ride Safety Fee just part of the Fare. What is it anyway but just a component of the Fare. It's like a base fee that Uber keeps 100% of. It's semantics. There is no reason to separate it from the Gross Fare. If there really was, there would be a Marketing Fee, a CSR Fee, a Lobbyist Fee, etc...

So 20% UberX commission is 30-35% average for my books.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> For part-time divers, the $10/week fee can be a very substantial portion of your pay.
> 
> The $10 fee is often close what the 20% fee equals for me. The Android driver app can't come soon enough.


Yeah for what I am paying for their worthless phone I can get a 6+ or a note 4 or just add a line to my account. They are getting me for now because we are just coming out of slow season here but soon as I get a couple hundred extra in my pocket, they are getting their POS phone back!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I track my Uber / Driver commission split and on average it is Uber getting 30-35% of the Gross Fare. How?
> 
> I really consider the $1 per ride Safety Fee just part of the Fare. What is it anyway but just a component of the Fare. It's like a base fee that Uber keeps 100% of. It's semantics. There is no reason to separate it from the Gross Fare. If there really was, there would be a Marketing Fee, a CSR Fee, a Lobbyist Fee, etc...
> 
> So 20% UberX commission is 30-35% average for my books.


I agree. The customer thinks of the "fare" as the total they pay, or what they think we get, so I include it when looking at how much uber takes from the "fare". My last statement has uber taking 26% of the total "fares", the more smaller fares you have, the higher total percentage uber consumes.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

I wish the Uber's apps could show an estimated fare to Uber drivers. Then drivers would be able to choose not to pick up the rider. Shorter rides cost the driver with the $1 insurance fee. In that case Uber might start reducing their own commission.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SCdave said:


> ...
> 
> I really consider the $1 per ride Safety Fee just part of the Fare. ...


The way its treated now, the Safety Fee is really just a tip for Uber!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I wish the Uber's apps could show an estimated fare to Uber drivers. Then drivers would be able to choose not to pick up the rider. Shorter rides cost the driver with the $1 insurance fee. In that case Uber might start reducing their own commission.


Uber will NEVER do this. Why do you think they removed the destinations from the waybills?


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

Joe Montana said:


> If I am correct the fare we see at the end of hte trip includes the $1 fee? If so, then the real commission rate on the rides is 25%. This does not include toll rides. I added up my fares for working one whole day 14 hours and I made $400. On my commission statement I made $300 after rider fee and uber's 25% commission. Add the two together and that is a 25% commission. That is a lot of commission.


The $1 rider fee is charged to the rider, hence the name. It's a flat fee and it doesn't matter of the ride is 10 feet or a hundred miles, so it would not figure into any percentile. It's charged to the rider in addition to the base fare and mileage rate. It does show up in the total fare, but that doesn't make it a commission charge. It is exactly what it claims to be, a $1 fee for every ride. This is how they pay for the insurance policy. The problem with lyft and uber is not in the commission. It's in the low rates being charged, but rideshare is a marketplace where we drivers set the rates by choosing to drive or not to drive at a given rate. I have not driven since rates were cut to $1.1o in LA. I am turning in my iphone, because this rate has stood up. The reason why it has stood up is because people are willing to drive at that rate. If enough drivers were willing to drive at a rate of 50 cents per mile, then that would be the going rate. As it is, there are evidently plenty of you who are willing to drive for less than me. I have no idea how any of you are making more than minimum wage after expenses.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

RS King said:


> The $1 rider fee is charged to the rider, hence the name. It's a flat fee and it doesn't matter of the ride is 10 feet or a hundred miles, so it would not figure into any percentile. It's charged to the rider in addition to the base fare and mileage rate. It does show up in the total fare, but that doesn't make it a commission charge. It is exactly what it claims to be, a $1 fee for every ride. This is how they pay for the insurance policy. The problem with lyft and uber is not in the commission. It's in the low rates being charged, but rideshare is a marketplace where we drivers set the rates by choosing to drive or not to drive at a given rate. I have not driven since rates were cut to $1.1o in LA. I am turning in my iphone, because this rate has stood up. The reason why it has stood up is because people are willing to drive at that rate. If enough drivers were willing to drive at a rate of 50 cents per mile, then that would be the going rate. As it is, there are evidently plenty of you who are willing to drive for less than me. I have no idea how any of you are making more than minimum wage after expenses.


I turned in the Uber's Iphone last week, a week before the $10/week took into effect. Prior to that I only picked up riders on my way to work and on my way home. Also only when they were in close proximity, ignoring requests more than 7 minutes away. The low Uber rate was more justifiable.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

RS King said:


> The $1 rider fee is charged to the rider, hence the name. It's a flat fee and it doesn't matter of the ride is 10 feet or a hundred miles, so it would not figure into any percentile. It's charged to the rider in addition to the base fare and mileage rate. It does show up in the total fare, but that doesn't make it a commission charge. It is exactly what it claims to be, a $1 fee for every ride. This is how they pay for the insurance policy. The problem with lyft and uber is not in the commission. It's in the low rates being charged, but rideshare is a marketplace where we drivers set the rates by choosing to drive or not to drive at a given rate. I have not driven since rates were cut to $1.1o in LA. I am turning in my iphone, because this rate has stood up. The reason why it has stood up is because people are willing to drive at that rate. If enough drivers were willing to drive at a rate of 50 cents per mile, then that would be the going rate. As it is, there are evidently plenty of you who are willing to drive for less than me. I have no idea how any of you are making more than minimum wage after expenses.


That is 100% absolutely correct! 
Best example of free market.
You can complain all you want but as long as you drive the rate remains the same. Uber needs certain number of drivers on the road in the certain area at certain time, if not enough drivers the price goes up (surge), if that low supply remains for certain time (week? month?) then the rate would go up. But it doesn't go up because people are willing to drive, so if someone is driving for .90 per mile why raise the rate???? I wouldn't. Yea the service will suffer, but if the rider doesn't mind and still orders uber - why raise the price??? (demand side of equation)
Stop driving and the rates will go up. But if you start driving again the rates will decrease again


----------



## Gregory Franklin (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't understand the complaint against the commission split. I'm also a real estate agent and many brokers charge the agents over $100 a month just to hold the agents license, pulse the broker takes 50% -30 % of the agents commission 3% on a sale of a home and then another admen fee of 6% of your commission . On top of that the agents is an independent contractor so they pay for every aspect of the automobile maintenance, insurance and fuel. I once spent the day with a client and drove 200 miles $60 of fuel. The client did not buy so I did not get a paycheck. This dose not include the nearly $3000 a year I pay in state fees and association dues to have access to tools I need to do business. I also spend about $2000 a year just in post card marketing and about $2000 a year on phone, data and other miscellanies communication fees to stay in touch with clients. . This is true for other commission based jobs. Uber split and fees looks pretty good to me considering they hand you the client, set you up for success and protect your money with electronic pay and preapproved credit card pay systems.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Gregory Franklin said:


> I don't understand the complaint against the commission split. I'm also a real estate agent and many brokers charge the agents over $100 a month just to hold the agents license, pulse the broker takes 50% -30 % of the agents commission 3% on a sale of a home and then another admen fee of 6% of your commission . On top of that the agents is an independent contractor so they pay for every aspect of the automobile maintenance, insurance and fuel. I once spent the day with a client and drove 200 miles $60 of fuel. The client did not buy so I did not get a paycheck. This dose not include the nearly $3000 a year I pay in state fees and association dues to have access to tools I need to do business. I also spend about $2000 a year just in post card marketing and about $2000 a year on phone, data and other miscellanies communication fees to stay in touch with clients. . This is true for other commission based jobs. Uber split and fees looks pretty good to me considering they hand you the client, set you up for success and protect your money with electronic pay and preapproved credit card pay systems.


I'm sure you will also do well with your Uber business. Good Luck.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Gregory Franklin said:


> Uber split and fees looks pretty good to me considering they hand you the client, set you up for success and protect your money with electronic pay and preapproved credit card pay systems.


Well, when the rates were higher a year and half or more ago then that may have been true. Your real estate analogy is apples to oranges. Since then there have been 3 to 4 rate cuts depending on your area. Nowadays, UberX is between a $6-$10/hour gig depending on how your shift goes. And it is a gig that could disappear at any time, if Uber chooses to believe a customer who might be complaining simply to get a free ride or two.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Gregory Franklin said:


> I don't understand the complaint against the commission split. I'm also a real estate agent and many brokers charge the agents over $100 a month just to hold the agents license, pulse the broker takes 50% -30 % of the agents commission 3% on a sale of a home and then another admen fee of 6% of your commission . On top of that the agents is an independent contractor so they pay for every aspect of the automobile maintenance, insurance and fuel. I once spent the day with a client and drove 200 miles $60 of fuel. The client did not buy so I did not get a paycheck. This dose not include the nearly $3000 a year I pay in state fees and association dues to have access to tools I need to do business. I also spend about $2000 a year just in post card marketing and about $2000 a year on phone, data and other miscellanies communication fees to stay in touch with clients. . This is true for other commission based jobs. Uber split and fees looks pretty good to me considering they hand you the client, set you up for success and protect your money with electronic pay and preapproved credit card pay systems.


Send referrals to real estate agents and see how many will join Uber as a test case.


----------



## Jersey Jumper (Jul 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I think the most effective protest for Uber drivers would be to beg for quarters at busy intersections. And wear a sign saying:
> 
> *Spare a Quarter
> I'm a UberX Driver*


LOL. Then you'd probably be arrested for being an Uber driver.


----------

